# A la carte polls: What's missing?



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

As of now, I've conducted 150 numbered a la carte polls, and you've voted (some more regularly than others) for some 1,955 works. The magic number of 2,000 seems like a good place to stop, or at least take a break.

So I'm asking for your suggestions as to what pieces I should include in the next 4 polls. But I don't just want random ideas, I'm specifically wondering what significant or (presumed) popular works I still haven't included.
A full list of the works, alphabetically by composer, is available here: https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/a-la-carte-polls-list-of-works
I'd appreciate it if interested people could look at this and spot any *obvious* gaps in coverage. Now, I know I don't have every Beethoven piano sonata or Shostakovich symphony (for example), so you don't need to point that out. But if you feel there's a _specific_ work that should be included, please post here. Omissions from pre-1700 and post-1950 would be particularly welcome.

Thanks to everyone who's voted in these things; the results have provided much enlightenment on what "we" like.

Let me also add that the number of voters per poll has ranged from an amazing 81 to a measly 30, so I very much welcome further participation from everyone. Full list of polls is here https://sites.google.com/site/nereffid/a-la-carte-polls-list-of-polls for anyone with time on their hands!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

No Gloria Coates!? Symphonies or SQs methinks.
Not much Kurtag. SQs?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are some suggestions:

Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1, #2
Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite
Hovhaness: PC #1 (Lousadzak)
Khachaturian: PC #1
Prokofiev: PC #1, Quartet #2, Symphony #7
Rachmaninoff: Suite for Two Pianos #1, #2
Respighi: Concerto Gregoriano, Roman Festivals, 3 Botticelli Pictures
Villa-Lobos: the rest of the BBs
Walton: Symphony #1


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

A couple of composers that aren't represented yet: Charles Wuornin and Egon Wellesz. For Wuorinen I would suggest Time's Encomium, Microsymphony, or The River of Light. For Wellesz I would vote for any of the 9 symphonies (my favorite are the first 3).

Some other suggestions: more from Roger Sessions (any of his Symphonies), more Schnittke (any of the concerti grossi, the Viola Concerto, or the cello concerti), or Lutoslawsky (Concerto for Orchestra, Cello Concerto, Musique Funebre).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Peter Maxwell Davies, please, and maybe Marlos Nobre, Edison Denisov, Magnus Lindberg, Jesus Rueda to name some! Should Nocturne by Britten be Nocturnal, the guitar masterpiece? Some guitarworks that should be there are Berio-Sequenza XI, Carter-Changes & Ferneyhough-Kurtze Schatten. Maybe Rodrigo-Invocacion y danza too. It's a fantastically grand plan you have ;-)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Should Nocturne by Britten be Nocturnal, the guitar masterpiece?


No, _Nocturne_ is a song cycle "for tenor, seven obbligato instruments and strings". 
I know guitar works are underrepresented on the polls, though having said that they tend not to be popular when I do put them in.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A few other John Luther Adams works: The Wind in High Places, Among Red Mountains, Canticles of the Sky

JS Bach: Capriccio on the departure of a beloved brother

Surprised you haven't included more Beethoven piano sonatas, or middle period string quartets


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Six suggestions concerning composers hitherto not included:

- Rochberg: (Violin Concerto?)
- Tubin: (Symphony no.5)
- Holmboe: (Symphony no.8 Boreale)
- George Lloyd: (Symphony no.6)
- Dlugoszewski: (Fire Fragile Flight)
- Fartein Valen: (Violin Concerto)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Nereffid for all of these polls, they've been fun! I'll just list some that haven't yet appeared that I would definitely vote for...

Bernstein: Candide
Glinka: Overture to Ruslan and Lyudmila
Kabalevsky: The Comedians, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony No. 1
Khachaturian: Masquerade
Lalo: Cello Concerto
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto, Violin Concerto
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Perhaps chamber music is a little under-represented, and British chamber music especially so?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Rochberg was mentioned above, but I think it should be the String Quartet #3, which is considered an "important" American work and is fairly popular, as these things go. 

Michael Daugherty.... maybe the Metropolis Symphony.
Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite hasn't been asked yet? 
Hanson's Symphony #3 has appeared, but not #2 ("Romantic")? 
Wendy Carlos Switched on Bach would be interesting

I am not claiming these will generate more votes than any left over Beethoven, Mozart, etc. works, but for variety's sake...


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie, Platee, Zoroastre, Les Boreades
Lully - Isis, Phaëton
Messiaen - Vingt Regards, Catalogue d'oiseaux, Livre du Saint Sacrament, Et Exspecto, Trois Petites Liturgies
Lutoslawski - Piano Concerto
Murail - Desintegrations, L'esprit des dunes, Le Lac, Les Sept Paroles, Territoires de l'oubli
Sciarrino - Lohengrin, Macbeth, Luci mie traditrici, Studi dell'intonazione del mare, any solo flute work


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I completely forgot d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I just went through my catalog looking for lesser known names (avoiding the totally obscure) and came up with the following list of those who are completely missing...

Gerald Barry (contemporary)
Karl-Birger Blomdahl
Lennox Berkeley
George Lloyd (seconded)
Douglas Lilburn
Edmund Rubbra
Wilhelm Stenhammer
Peter Maxwell Davies (seconded)
Henry Litolff
William Mathias
Walter Piston
Silvestre Revueltas
Knudage Riisager
Ned Rorem
Franz Scharwenka
Randall Thompson


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if most people made suggestions based on things they like themselves that were not included. I'd be interested in works that seem outside those in the list. I haven't looked at all the selections, but how about:

Merzbow
Einaudi

I don't know them well enough to suggest works, but I'd pick what might be some of their popular works (if that can be determined)

I would also be interested in the American composer Gottschalk - maybe Grande Tarantelle, Bamboula, or Union.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

First of all Nereffid, many thanks for creating these polls in the first place, this must have been a huge amount of work. 

As a true Scotsman, I have to put in a plea for some works by English composers not yet included:
Finzi - Eclogue
Holst - A Somerset Rhapsody; Choral Symphony; Moorside Suite
Sullivan - The Yeomen Of The Guard; Pirates of Penzance
Vaughan Williams - Songs of travel; The Wasps (whole suite or just Overture); Serenade To Music; Flos campi; Piano Concerto (in either 1 or 2 piano versions)

To get away from English composers, I'd like to see some more Verdi - Don Carlos and Simon Boccanegra would be my first picks out of those not included so far. 
And please, Tchaikovsky's 2nd piano concerto, a work I enjoy more than his first.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2
Chopin: Scherzo No. 1 in B minor
Debussy: Etudes for piano
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
Mahler: Das klagende Lied
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, op. 9
Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Some suggestions:

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2
MacMillan: Oboe Concerto
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 1
Riley: Requiem for Adam
Glass: Symphony No. 9
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10
Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6
Britten: Violin Concerto
Luther Adams: Dream in White on White
Goldmark: Violin Concerto
Ligeti: Horn Trio
Messiaen: Hymne
Reich: Proverb
Schnittke: Viola Concerto
Adams: Christian Zeal and Activity
Dvorak: String Quartet No. 5


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for these suggestions. I guess we differ in our interpretation of the word "obvious"  but I'll make sure to include at least one idea from everyone who contributes. Keep them coming!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking at the ones so far, not doing any checking of my own, I'd say "obvious" includes: 

Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite 
Kabalevsky: The Comedians 
Lalo: Cello Concerto 
Ligeti: Horn Trio 
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux
Messiaen: Vingt Regards
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
Respighi: Roman Festivals 
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi 
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music 
Walton: Symphony #1 
Walton: Viola Symphony 
Webern: Five Movements for string quartet, op. 5

Hopefully I'll check the list at some point and make some original suggestions....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> First of all Nereffid, many thanks for creating these polls in the first place, this must have been a huge amount of work.


 I second this, I stepped in much later, to lazy to search them all.
I will be back to complete the final (for now) if that's alright.:tiphat:


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I see you included a work by Kancheli so I would like to indicate two more:
- Lament 
- Time... And Again

Among the most obvious omissions I'd highlight Prokofiev's Violin Sonata no. 1 and Shnitke's Viola concerto.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Bach: Orchestral suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Bach: Cantata No.26, Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig, BWV 26
Haydn: Symphony No. 6 (Le matin)
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La Gazza Ladra, Overture
Borodin: Prince Igor
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
R. Strauss: Horn concerto No.1
Debussy: Petite Suite
Puccini: Sour Angelica
Puccini: Gianni Schicchi
Kodaly: Dances of Galanta
Schnittke: Symphony 2, 4
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2
Ligeti: Lontano
G.F.Haas: String quartett No.3 „In iij. Noct.“
Gubaidulina: The Canticle of the Sun
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe...
Coates: Symphony No.14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra
Hovhaness: Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Can I nominate Davies naxos quartet no. 8, Symphony no. 3 & especially no. 10 + An Orkney wedding 
Nobre-Kabbalah 
Denisov flute sonata & Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord & string orchestra 
Rueda symphony no. 3
please?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

A few composers for whom some (more) chamber works might reasonably be polled / listed, Nereffid:

Arnold
Alwyn
Bax
Bridge
Delius
Vaughan Williams
Walton
Britten
Robert Simpson
James Dillon

Bacewicz
D'Indy
Hindemith
Koechlin
Kurtag
Martinu
Milhaud
Poulenc


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

I recommend Dieter Schnebel's _Sinfonie X_


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

What about a concert band music poll?


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Carl Ruggles - _Sun Treader_


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> What about a concert band music poll?


I don't like doing themed polls any more - they seem to attract fewer voters. But suggest 5-10 particular works and I'll include them at some point.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been beaten to it, but could I second the suggestion of the Walton 1st and the VW 6th, both really major works. And I would add symphonies by Atterberg (2nd?) and Melartin (3rd).


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Some ideas:

Alkan: Le festin d'Esope Op.39 No.12
Bach: Christ lag in Todesbanden, BWV 4
Bach: Concerto for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
Bach: Flute Sonata in B minor, BWV 1030
Bach: Toccatas for Keyboard, BWV 910-916
Bartok: Mikrokosmos
Bartok: String Quartet #2
Beethoven: String Quartets #8-10
Brahms: Piano Trio #3
Brahms: Six Pieces Op.118 & Four Pieces Op.119
Brahms: Two Songs for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliees, L60
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L66
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano & Orchestra, L73
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2, Op.26
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
Faure: Apres un reve, Op.7 No.1
Faure: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
Faure: Piano Quintet #1, Op.89
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, Op.1
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2
Glazunov: Symphony #4
Hahn: A Chloris
Haydn: String Quartet Op.20/5, Op.64/5 "Lark"
Haydn: Variations in F minor Hob XVII:6
Hummel: Piano Quintet
Hummel: Piano Trio No.6, Op.93
Machaut: Remede de Fortune
Martinu: String Quartet #6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica Op.53 No.1
Mendelssohn: Both Double Piano Concertos
Messiaen: Poemes pour Mi
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat, K498 "Kegelstatt"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19
Palestrina: Madrigali Spirituali
Part: Kanon Pokajanen
Part: Lamentate
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Sonatine
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
Schubert: Piano Trio #2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op.72
Smetana: String Quartets 1&2 + Piano Trio
Strauss: Morgen! Op.27 No.4
Strauss: Wiegenlied Op.41 No.1
Strauss: Zueignung Op.10 No.1
Strauss: Allerseelen Op.10 No.8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the effort you guys are putting in. :cheers:

I did say I'd take a break after hitting 2,000 works - which means just one more poll after I finish reviving a few low-voting old ones. (I promised to host a Pre-1700 Recommended List in February). But there's obviously plenty more well-known material to put in. I'll try to get round to everything, but it won't be for a while.


----------

